
The new plan to remove a trillion tons of carbon dioxide from the atmosphere - chewbacha
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/12/new-plan-remove-trillion-tons-carbon-dioxide-atmosphere-bury-it/
======
livinginit
I think that this general approach to stemming the buildup of CO2 has amazing
promise and makes me more hopeful regarding the future of this plant.

If this reflects the experience of most farmers:

"Hedrick says that in 2018, an American farmer on average lost about $60 per
acre before subsidies, and made just $20 per acre after federal subsidies. So,
if a farmer can put a ton and a half of carbon in each acre of soil and get
paid by Indigo, they could double their profits."

Then it seems that the government could make a big difference with a 25%
increase to its subsidy regime, tied to better practices.

That seems cheap compared to a sea wall!

